# please help I want a slow worm!



## reptiles_r_awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

I am wanting a slow worm and wondering if any of you peoples have any in the area of weston I can have for free. Or you can reccommend some places where I might find wild ones. I know how to look after them and I have a good enclosure that consists of loose soil, rocks, logs and a place bask in the sun. 

Please reply if you have any info for me.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

reptiles_r_awesome said:


> I am wanting a slow worm and wondering if any of you peoples have any in the area of weston I can have for free. Or you can reccommend some places where I might find wild ones. I know how to look after them and I have a good enclosure that consists of loose soil, rocks, logs and a place bask in the sun.
> 
> Please reply if you have any info for me.


While it's not illegal to go out and catch them, I wouldn't do it as they're already quite endangered in some areas and I doubt anyone on here will tell you where you can do so.
Is your enclosure outside?
If it's a glass tank or similar you're going to have drowned lizards as they need a lot of draining to prevent the rain staying in the enclosure.
I think people sell Captive Bred Slow Worms in Europe and you can get them at the Hamm shows? Mind you that's £90 just for the bus there and then the price of the slow worm so a bit out of your cheap skate price range of free :whistling2:
Also they need a diet of mostly slugs and other inverts, do you have a wide access to a large amount of slugs?


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> While it's not illegal to go out and catch them, I wouldn't do it as they're already quite endangered in some areas and I doubt anyone on here will tell you where you can do so.
> Is your enclosure outside?
> If it's a glass tank or similar you're going to have drowned lizards as they need a lot of draining to prevent the rain staying in the enclosure.
> I think people sell Captive Bred Slow Worms in Europe and you can get them at the Hamm shows? Mind you that's £90 just for the bus there and then the price of the slow worm so a bit out of your cheap skate price range of free :whistling2:
> Also they need a diet of mostly slugs and other inverts, do you have a wide access to a large amount of slugs?


I agree with this however there is a huge healthy population of slow worms in certain areas of Bridgend... You just gotta know the spots :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reptiles_r_awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

'While it's not illegal to go out and catch them, I wouldn't do it as they're already quite endangered in some areas and I doubt anyone on here will tell you where you can do so.'

My dad actuly saw a slow worm on a railing above a railway enbankment. he went back to get it but it was gone. In my town there are lots of potential places for slow worms. just today I went to try an find one in a park where it is damp and has loose ground. I didnt find any though. there are grassy areas everywhere.

'You just gotta know the spots' 

I dont know any spots apart from the ones I have tried.
do you know any in or near weston-super-mare?

'do you have a wide access to a large amount of slugs?'

yes my garden has a plank of wood on the floor and i lifted it up yesterday and there were 17 slugs, god knows how many woodlice and a whole colony of ants.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

reptiles_r_awesome said:


> 'While it's not illegal to go out and catch them, I wouldn't do it as they're already quite endangered in some areas and I doubt anyone on here will tell you where you can do so.'
> 
> My dad actuly saw a slow worm on a railing above a railway enbankment. he went back to get it but it was gone. In my town there are lots of potential places for slow worms. just today I went to try an find one in a park where it is damp and has loose ground. I didnt find any though. there are grassy areas everywhere.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should just think about making your garden into a habitat where slow worms can live happily then, i'm assuming you're going to find some eventually even if someone on here doesn't tell you so it's better for them to be in a garden than a tank or enclosure. Once your garden is set up with loads of hiding places and places that will attract slugs etc then you can introduce a slow worm population, try taking them from different area so you don't damage the population and then maybe they will stay in your garden.
Then when they breed to a large number you could probably put the babies back into the places you found them to increase the population and pay nature back for taking them


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nigel_wales said:


> I agree with this however there is a huge healthy population of slow worms in certain areas of Bridgend... You just gotta know the spots :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Its also one of the few where they are seen to be doing well. Advertising that fact will only draw attention to the area, and its inhabitants.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

My college lecturer once told me her and her sons used to go out and catch them, keep them for a month or two and then release them again for the reason stated above.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

i thought it was illigal because my friends dad foud a newt and our local reptile shop said they would have to release it because of some wild animal law? :yeahright: 

im only 14 so i don't really know stuff like that... :lol2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Komodo king said:


> i thought it was illigal because my friends dad foud a newt and our local reptile shop said they would have to release it because of some wild animal law? :yeahright:
> 
> im only 14 so i don't really know stuff like that... :lol2:


I think there is a species of newt under more protection than other wild herps like slow worms, adders and grass snakes and that it's illegal to move them from environment because of their rarity.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Komodo king said:


> i thought it was illigal because my friends dad foud a newt and our local reptile shop said they would have to release it because of some wild animal law? :yeahright:
> 
> im only 14 so i don't really know stuff like that... :lol2:


it's illegal to trade in UK wild caught reptiles and amphibians 
it's illegal to capture any species listed as endangered (slow worms aren't but there is a newt species that is)
it's illegal to sell first generation offspring of UK wild caught amphibians and reptiles 

it is legal to capture/keep slow worms but I don't hear many good stories of them being kept most end up either being released back into the wild or dead

they can be fussy eaters, as mentioned need deep soil and good drainage, dont appear above ground very often, are often easily stressed and will often drop there tails very easily, also I've never seen one that could be easily regularly handled 

so if your after a visible or handleable or easy to keep or a pet u can breed and sell the offspring pet get something else


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Komodo king said:


> i thought it was illigal because my friends dad foud a newt and our local reptile shop said they would have to release it because of some wild animal law? :yeahright:
> 
> im only 14 so i don't really know stuff like that... :lol2:


Chance's are it was a Great crested newt, Not many of these lovelies about. I hear the warm spell at the start of the year brought then out of hibernation early then when the weather turned bad again, it killed many of them. 

Where about was it found and how long ago? Just interest in a rough area and time, nothing persist.


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

reptiles_r_awesome said:


> I have a good enclosure that consists of loose soil, rocks, logs and a place bask in the sun.
> 
> .


wow thats a big enclosure :gasp:


----------



## lisadew24 (Jul 31, 2010)

Why don't you see if you can buy a Tanzanian legless skink they look like slow worms but have orange on them and they eat crickets


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

I just dont understand why anyone who has any love of reptiles could take an animal from its natural home and subject it to the stress of relocation to what may be an unsuitable area. Its not for the purpose of conservation or rigidly controlled captive breeding of an endagered species. Its simply a case of the OP wanting his own private little zoo. It would be better to turn his garden into a haven for wildlife. If its done well it will attract species that are suitable for it 'naturally'. Please dont disturb any of our native wildlife for selfish reasons.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i got handed one of these last week in the reptile shop i work at and its the only time iv ever saw one of these as iv herd there even rarer up here in scotland. so i took it from the woman and her son and was so tempted to keep it because its such a stunning reptile. but iv no right in keeping an endangered reptile just because its cool looking especially a gravid one no matter how much i wanted to, so it got released back into a spot where there have been sightings before. shame to because it has taken me 31 years to seen one so the chances of me seeing another are quite slim.

so dont go looking for them just leave them be as the uk only has about 10 native reptiles and phibs and theres no place for them in captivity.


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

I love the fact that these are rare in some places when without fail I could go out and know I can find a nice group of these in my garden. 

A little one









a bigger one. 









Do these eat ants? I ask because the bigger one is a chunk and lives in the same place as a huge ants nest. Last time I checked there was hundreds of big juicy flying ants.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Mal said:


> I just dont understand why anyone who has any love of reptiles could take an animal from its natural home and subject it to the stress of relocation to what may be an unsuitable area. Its not for the purpose of conservation or rigidly controlled captive breeding of an endagered species. Its simply a case of the OP wanting his own private little zoo. It would be better to turn his garden into a haven for wildlife. If its done well it will attract species that are suitable for it 'naturally'. Please dont disturb any of *our native wildlife for selfish reasons*.





kirky1980 said:


> i got handed one of these last week in the reptile shop i work at and its the only time iv ever saw one of these as iv herd there even rarer up here in scotland. so i took it from the woman and her son and was so tempted to keep it because its such a stunning reptile. but iv no right in keeping an endangered reptile just because its cool looking especially a gravid one no matter how much i wanted to, so it got released back into a spot where there have been sightings before. shame to because it has taken me 31 years to seen one so the chances of me seeing another are quite slim.
> 
> so dont go looking for them just leave them be as the uk only has about 10 *native reptiles* and phibs and *theres no place for them in captivity*.


 
But its alright if they are native to Australia or Pakistan or SE Asia right?

Keeping animals for selfish reasons is ok if they are non-native, but its an issue if they are native?

Even if the ones you specifically own are multigenerations into captive lines, their ancestors had to come from somewhere. Furthermore, any of you with Australian animals also (albeit indirectly) support the illegal trafficing of wild animals as all captive beardies originate from illegally smuggled WC stock. If you truely beleive that 'there is no place for reptiles in captivity' (the 'native' bit is irrelevant) or you have a problem with people keeping animals for 'selfish' reasons (i.e. all of us) then might I suggest a change of hobby?! 

Morals are really easy if you conveniently ignore slight hypocrisies :whistling2:


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

The capture for personal gain / selling / killing or injuring a protected species is covered in Section 9 of the Wildlife and countryside Act of 1981.
Slow worms are covered in the act and therefore illegal to take them out of their natural habit.
As people have said in previous posts I to find it hard to understand why you would want to keep one, I'd just make a part of my garden more accessible for them, that way you can keep an eye out for one instead of capturing one.

All information of the Wildlife and countryside Act of 1981 can be found at: Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

im only against taken animals from the wild if there rare or endangered really and if any of the reptiles i own were rare in the wild and wild caught i wouldnt own them at all, just like the slow worm i was given i would of made sure it was released or give it to someone that was able to release it for me as i dont visit pakistan very often, but if these reptiles were rare in the first place then the chances of having a wild caught leopard gecko would be very slim: victory:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Mozart said:


> The capture for personal gain / selling / killing or injuring a protected species is covered in Section 9 of the Wildlife and countryside Act of 1981.
> Slow worms are covered in the act and therefore illegal to take them out of their natural habit.
> As people have said in previous posts I to find it hard to understand why you would want to keep one, I'd just make a part of my garden more accessible for them, that way you can keep an eye out for one instead of capturing one.
> 
> All information of the Wildlife and countryside Act of 1981 can be found at: Wildlife and I Countryside Act 1981


I think your wrong 
also personal gain normally only refers to the gain of goods money or services I don't think keeping as a pet could be called personal gain.


slow worms are covered by schedule 5 
http://jncc.defra.gov.uk/PDF/waca1981_schedule5.pdf

but this doesn't mean its illegal to remove from the wild and keep as a pet



also well said bothrops


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

spend_day said:


> I think your wrong
> also personal gain normally only refers to the gain of goods money or services I don't think keeping as a pet could be called personal gain.
> 
> 
> ...


Schedule 5 is covered by S.9 /10 /22 and 24. And only refers to animals which are covered in certain parts of the act.

I think you are wrong I'm afraid, the idea of the wild life act is to stop people taking things from the wild and keeping in their own possession or otherwise selling on.
Personal gain doesn't always refer to selling of something, taking an animal (in this instance) from the wild, to keep as a pet is a personal gain. Your gaining an addition on your own accord.
I work within the law and know that the wording used in all the laws in not in simple speech, but trust me it is illegal to take a slow worm as a pet. The only time you are lawfully allowed to take one is in case 

S.9 (2)/(3)(c) refers.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

As always, this topic brings out a lot of NIMBYs. How anyone who keeps any captive reptile "can't understand" why someone else might want to keep a British specimen baffles me.

I understand the point about randomly taking loads of wild specimens without consideration for the numbers, but this has nothing to do with the _desire_ to keep one.

What's needed is for an established captive bred stock to become available. There's obviously the desire for the species, judging by the number of threads that pop up on here about them. Couldn't a few royal and corn "paintshop" breeders turn their talents somewhere more useful, perhaps?

I'm not saying this will be easy, but it's silly to just say it's OK to take specimens from overseas but not here.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Mozart said:


> Schedule 5 is covered by S.9 /10 /22 and 24. And only refers to animals which are covered in certain parts of the act.
> 
> I think you are wrong I'm afraid, the idea of the wild life act is to stop people taking things from the wild and keeping in their own possession or otherwise selling on.
> Personal gain doesn't always refer to selling of something, taking an animal (in this instance) from the wild, to keep as a pet is a personal gain. Your gaining an addition on your own accord.
> ...


 
You have only quoted part of the act. Other sections are more specific. I understand that the wording used in legal speech is somewhat different, as I am often involved with patents. Nevertheless, this topic has been raised on here numerous times. Several species must not be removed from the wild, or interfered with (such as the Crested Newt), but the slow worm is not one of these.


----------



## Komodo king (Aug 24, 2010)

ahh i see, thanks : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Mozart said:


> Schedule 5 is covered by S.9 /10 /22 and 24. And only refers to animals which are covered in certain parts of the act.
> 
> I think you are wrong I'm afraid, the idea of the wild life act is to stop people taking things from the wild and keeping in their own possession or otherwise selling on.
> Personal gain doesn't always refer to selling of something, taking an animal (in this instance) from the wild, to keep as a pet is a personal gain. Your gaining an addition on your own accord.
> ...


 
It certainly *isn't *illegal to take slow worms, common lizards, grass snakes or common frogs, common toads, palmate or smooth newts from the wild and keep them as pets. It is illegal to sell them or their offspring. It is also perfectly legal to take an adder and own it as long as you have a DWAL that has that species named on it.

It *IS* illegal to take smooth snakes, sand lizards and great crested newts and keep them as pets as they are covered by a higher level of protection.

I.e. Species listed under schedule 5 are afforded full protection unless *specific exemptions apply*.

Full details here
Naturenet: Schedule 5 Animals

In summary however:

Slow worms, adders, grass snakes and viviparous lizards are only covered by *9(1) (part)* - killing and injuring* and *9(5) sale*.

All turtle species, smooth snakes and sand lizards are offered full protection from the act.

In amphibians, the great crested newt and the natterjack toad are offered full protection but all other natives are only protected from *9(5) sale*. So, they can even legally be intentionally killed (though I would imagine that depending on the reasons for killing, the Animal Welfare Act may come into play in that case!)


***The 'part' bit is important as section 9.1 involves the killing, injuring or taking of animals but the slow worm and others are *explicitly* only protected from killing and injuring and NOT protected from 'taking'


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

wow ,someone has open,d a right can of worms on this topic,pardon the pun..


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

nunny said:


> wow ,someone has open,d a right can of worms on this topic,pardon the pun..


This has happened loads of times before. No doubt it will happen loads of times in the future as well! It stirs strong feelings, which in some ways is a good thing. It certainly makes the forum "lively"!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Krispy1984 said:


> Its also one of the few where they are seen to be doing well. Advertising that fact will only draw attention to the area, and its inhabitants.


agreed, advertising where they are could potentially risk there already low numbers and incease the amount taken from the wild.





bothrops said:


> But its alright if they are native to Australia or Pakistan or SE Asia right?
> 
> Keeping animals for selfish reasons is ok if they are non-native, but its an issue if they are native?
> 
> ...


 
Where as i agree with some of this, and ensure i don't buy W/C specemins at least i'm doing my part to help reduce W/C animals, i agree there is a bit of hypocracy as most if not all of the animals in captivity today are decendants of W/C animals BUT, this is something that we cannot change but we can change the animals we choose now. In addition, most of the animals in captivity are common in their native country (most not all) where as slow worms don't have large numbers, plus the amount of captive breeding with animals like beardies, leos, cresties etc there is little demand nowadays for a W/C animal.

As much as i would love to own some british herps i couldn't bring myself to take one from the wild knowing how low their numbers are already, its simply a matter of self restraint.


----------



## BSL (Jan 19, 2011)

i have lots of slow worms in my garden and it is nice to see them when i move things arouned, the only problem are the cats i have they kill them and drop them on my door step  i just wish my cats would leave them alone


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

BSL said:


> i have lots of slow worms in my garden and it is nice to see them when i move things arouned, the only problem are the cats i have they kill them and drop them on my door step  i just wish my cats would leave them alone


shoot the cats, or buy a huge dog that would take care of the cats but would see the slow worms as too small and insignificant to bother with


----------



## BSL (Jan 19, 2011)

ginnerone said:


> shoot the cats, or buy a huge dog that would take care of the cats but would see the slow worms as too small and insignificant to bother with


i have a dog but she is scared of the cats as for shooting the cats i thinking about it :lol2: as for the cats they just kill the slow worms and leave them on my door step woke up to find two dead on my door step this morning


----------



## AstroFenn (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't recommend taking a slow worm from the wild, mainly because of the stress suddenly having a limited roaming area (no matter how big it is) would cause it, the other reason is; if you are collecting slugs from your garden you could be in for a LOT of Vets fees (providing you can even find a vet that knows how to treat slow worms, Wild slugs and snails harbour a LOT of parasitical worms; Mainly Helmininths (flat worms) and things like heart worm/ lung worm/ nematodes and other nasties such as bacteria. (Humans can even be infected when coming into contact.) Slow worms can also bring nematodes from the soil with them. 

If you did manage to find a captive one, I would suggest cultivating your own slugs/snails to lessen the risk of parasitical infection. (I've had to study this for Parasitology and we had a 98% infection rate of a HUGE sampling of slugs/snails we caught for the research.) Slow worms are particularly fond of the white slug: the one usually found in lettuce crops if you can get those.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

bothrops said:


> But its alright if they are native to Australia or Pakistan or SE Asia right?
> 
> Keeping animals for selfish reasons is ok if they are non-native, but its an issue if they are native?
> 
> ...


Your right it is hypocritical for anyone that keeps any form of reptile, or come to that any form of animal, to be against WC specimens. Life is full of hypocracy and I doubt there are many people alive who arent guilty of it in some form. Many of us join this hobby unaware of the nature of the wc trade, particularly that carried out before any form of regulation was put in place. Although not fully against wc I would now like to think when it takes place it is done for good reason rather than to satisfy the demand for unusual pets. (I know this isnt always the case, I dont wear rose tinted glasses).

In this case it isnt a suggestion of of controlled programme of capturing a couple of slow worm and starting a carefully planned active programme of breeding / reintroduction etc. It is placing the specimen in a private garden that may or may not be totally unsuiitable. It is a garden of a house that may be in an area with lots of unnatural predators such as cats which may significantly reduce the chances of the animals survival. Are slow worms not gravid at this time of year ? This would mean the animal is uprooted from familiar terratory and subjected to relocation stress that could result in the loss of offspring. Does the area have sufficient food supply to support the adults and offspring if they did survive. Obviously there are many such considerations before relocating any of our native species or for that matter any other wild species world wide. 

It would not necessarily be a bad thing if *controlled* captive breeding of this species took place including the sale of some of the offspring to the reptile keeping community. It may help reduce the urge to take wild specimens. This should probably be accompanied by legislation giving the wild specimens a bit more protection in the wild. We have this ridiculous notion that because a species isnt on a protected list that it isnt a species in decline or danger. *All* of our wildlife faces a battle for survival. Loss of habitat, pollution, predation etc etc can easily tip the delicate balance and place a 'safe' species into the 'at risk' group. 

It amused me that Jeffers suggests that the royal breeders should take a break from their fancy paintjobs on their snakes and look to breed slow worms. Would it not be better to keep this lizard amongst those who keep lizards ? Maybe it could be a new project for the enigma breeders.

I stand by my comment that it would be better for the OP to focus his efforts on making his garden a wildlife haven. If it is done well he will get lots of native species visiting and he may even get slow worms naturally colonising his garden. Surely that is a better option than uprooting an animal from its natural home.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

As always, a balanced view, Mal. I agree with the point about a change in the law and a push for captive breeding of British species. We do need to be careful about numbers, but in some parts of the country, the capture of the odd specimen won't do much harm. Having said that, as things stand, we have no way of knowing how many are being taken, or even the local risk to the species, so we should be wary.

Glad my earlier comments amused you - of course you are right that the example I chose (Royals) was not the best and that, maybe, lizard breeders would be more appropriate. Even better. if it persuades people to stop breeding enigmas!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

i am slightly annoyed by this, 
slowworms are endangered and have this clasification for a reason, you do not know what your removal of a specimin will do the the overall population; especially if they are not prolific in your area; and seeing one or two does not make this so. 
look into blue camaroom caecillians, also the fact you are asking for a free one doesnt fill me with confidence, buy your own pet.


(i am against w.c all together, please do not rage on me for this view as it is my view and i am allowed to have it, i am not leaving RFUK for a year again due to this issue and getting abuse for it!)


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooooooooo you got slapped!


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Ooooooooo you got slapped!


 who me?


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

whale_omelette said:


> who me?


 Nah, I just felt like putting it. I don't know why I said it to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

whale_omelette said:


> i am slightly annoyed by this,
> slowworms are endangered and have this clasification for a reason, you do not know what your removal of a specimin will do the the overall population; especially if they are not prolific in your area; and seeing one or two does not make this so.
> look into blue camaroom caecillians, also the fact you are asking for a free one doesnt fill me with confidence, buy your own pet.
> 
> ...


You are perfectly entitled to your viewpoint. I thought that was the whole point of a forum - we don't have to agree with you, but you shouldn't feel bullied, either.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm surprised there are no captive bred specimens in the trade, as back in the 70's/80's O/H bought a sloworm from the pet shop in London. He let it go as his mum went mad. 

He also bought common toads, his pair went to a local pond. 

Trouble is, in them day's, you could just catch them, so people never really tried to establish captive stock, same story with African finches.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

whale_omelette said:


> i am slightly annoyed by this,
> slowworms are endangered and have this clasification for a reason, you do not know what your removal of a specimin will do the the overall population; especially if they are not prolific in your area; and seeing one or two does not make this so.
> look into blue camaroom caecillians, also the fact you are asking for a free one doesnt fill me with confidence, buy your own pet.
> 
> ...


Slow worms aren't in any way endangered in the Uk as a whole, and certainly not throughout their range in Europe/asia etc. They are in decline, but in the country as a whole they are still widespread and can be very common where they occur. The advantage slow-worms have over other reptiles is they they will happily live alongside man in gardens, allotments, roadside verges, churchyards, parks etc, so they don't suffer as much from habitat loss compared to something like an adder which has more specific landscape requirements.

If you want to catch and keep one as a pet the chances of harming the population of the species is non-existant.


----------



## whale_omelette (Jun 3, 2010)

Matt Harris said:


> Slow worms aren't in any way endangered in the Uk as a whole, and certainly not throughout their range in Europe/asia etc. They are in decline, but in the country as a whole they are still widespread and can be very common where they occur. The advantage slow-worms have over other reptiles is they they will happily live alongside man in gardens, allotments, roadside verges, churchyards, parks etc, so they don't suffer as much from habitat loss compared to something like an adder which has more specific landscape requirements.
> 
> If you want to catch and keep one as a pet the chances of harming the population of the species is non-existant.


as a whole, but in certain areas yes. it doesnt matter what is happening in other countries and areas with regards to the animal as you could argue who cares about the exinction of large coppers in the uk as there are plenty in slovenia 
same with mole crickets, they are so prevalent in loads of countries to the point of being a pest but over here there are hardly any
taking something from the wild to keep as a pet is just wrong IMO, but again, that is just my opinion as an entomologist.
the stress endured would not be good for the animal. pygmy chams for example just die within a year of being wild caught.


----------

